# Crappies & Air Fried Chips



## Bearcarver (Feb 13, 2018)

*Crappies & Air Fried Chips*

First off I had a camera battery problem, so this is the second day of the Crappie Fillets. 
Note: Crappies are from my freezer from Bear Jr’s last year’s catch
Mrs Bear made 9 Fillets, and I ate 4 of them the night before these, but my Camera Battery was Dead.
So for this meal I cut some Fries with my Cheapo Fry Cutter, soaked them in cold water for a couple hours & rinsed them a few times to get rid of some of the starch.
Then I dried them off, sprayed them with Olive Oil, and put them in my AirFrier @ 400° for 18 minutes (flipping half-way through).
Then I reheated some of my leftover Crappie Fillets & plated them with the nice pile of Air Fried French Fries.
I ended up with one Fillet left, and it went Great with the Eggs on my next morning’s Breakfast Plate. (Sorry--No Pics)

Thanks for Looking,

Bear


Cutting a couple Taters into Fries:







Soaking Cut Fries in Cold Water to get rid of some of the Starch:






Drying Tater cuts & Lightly spraying Olive Oil on them:






Into the Hot Air Frier @ 400° for 18 minutes, flipping half-way through:






Leftover Fillets from previous night's Supper:






Bear's First Helping (second night) along with Home-made Air Fried Fries & Tartar Sauce:


----------



## gary s (Feb 13, 2018)

A big Thumbs Up !!  You know I like Crappie I think I have 2 bags left in the freezer.
Looks great :)  
	

		
			
		

		
	








Gary


----------



## idahopz (Feb 13, 2018)

That looks good John - how well does that air fryer work? I've been thinking about one for a while, but some of the reviews are not that complimentary.


----------



## tallbm (Feb 13, 2018)

Mmmmmm one of my favorite fish to eat :D
Looks good!


----------



## tropics (Feb 13, 2018)

I love catching them thru the ice when I use to be able to get out.I could eat them any time of the day any meal. Points
Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 13, 2018)

Nice looking meal Bear, were the crappies cooked via the air fryer?

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## troutman (Feb 13, 2018)

Haven't eaten crappie in years since moving away from the Midwest.  Used to love fishing for them though, pound for pound they are one of the most fightingest fish out there !!!  Looks like they made a great lunch !


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 13, 2018)

idahopz said:


> That looks good John - how well does that air fryer work? I've been thinking about one for a while, but some of the reviews are not that complimentary.



Thank You PZ !!
And for the Like.
I still have a lot of things to try with it yet, but I love it !!
And I will never make Fresh Sausage any other way again.
When I used to grill them I had to split them open to get them done evenly, and when I fried them they splattered all over the place.
Fresh Sausage in the Air Fryer comes out perfect inside & out---No splattering!!
Like This:
*Fresh Sausage*

Bear


----------



## hank2000 (Feb 13, 2018)

Looks good Bear.  This reminds me we have on of those air friers wonder why we are not using it more. May have to fix that


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 13, 2018)

Looks Great, Bear!

Ya know, I was admirin your first helpin on the second day and could not help noticing that one of them looked like a Bear Paw, or print! :)

We love our Air Fryer. But mostly do skin-on Chicken thighs in it. I sprinkle on some Chef Merito Pollo seasoning.

Unfortunately, My wife had a very bad experience as a child with a catfish, and she won't eat any fish. Once in a while she'll eat Shrimp, but that's it. (She caught a catfish when she was 7, and her Dad forced her to clean it and eat it.)
My cardo doc recommended Salmon, and especially grilled Salmon. So she allows that in the house. But still whines about the smell. :rolleyes:


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 13, 2018)

idahopz said:


> That looks good John - how well does that air fryer work? I've been thinking about one for a while, but some of the reviews are not that complimentary.



We really like ours, PZ. Ours is just like John and Mrs. Bear have.
We eat a LOT of chicken around here. And the Air Fryer does a great job with skin-on, bone-in thighs. I do 4 pretty big thighs at a time.
I put some Chef Marito Pollo seasoning on it, use the Chicken setting, and turn it at the 20 minute bell.
Put the skin side up first. Makes it crispy. Then turn it over for the second run.
Yummie! Our youngest Grandkids just love it!
I've done fries in it, but not that often.

Not too long ago I tried smoking some Chicken, then Air Fryer'd it. It was great!
Smoke goodness, crispy hide. (I do a lot of low temperature smoking.)
Now that I have a real smoker, I think I'll do mine smoked more often.


----------



## crazzycajun (Feb 13, 2018)

How did you bread the crappie made fish once in mine missed the way the fried breading turned out


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 13, 2018)

gary s said:


> A big Thumbs Up !!  You know I like Crappie I think I have 2 bags left in the freezer.
> Looks great :)
> 
> 
> Gary




Thank You Gary!!
You're about due to make some Crappies too, I believe!!
Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## idahopz (Feb 13, 2018)

That's it - you guys have me wanting to get one after all. I'm trying to do crisp foods without so much fat because the wife is on a healthy kick :D


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 13, 2018)

Looks great Bear.    
I got a air frier for Christmas.  I will be hitting you up for some help.   So far I love it


----------



## hardcookin (Feb 13, 2018)

Looks like an awesome meal Bear!
Point worthy!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 14, 2018)

Great job Bear!
Crappies are all over the place down here & for a fish fry, you just can't beat them.
Fantastic looking meal!
Al


----------



## jp61 (Feb 14, 2018)

Nice plate Bear!

I have some frozen perch in plastic bags filled with water. 
Any idea how long they can remain that way and still taste like fish?


----------



## crazzycajun (Feb 14, 2018)

I have walleye in the freezer that way for a couple years no problem.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 14, 2018)

crazzycajun said:


> How did you bread the crappie made fish once in mine missed the way the fried breading turned out



I didn't do the Crappies in the Air Fryer.

Bear




gmc2003 said:


> Nice looking meal Bear, were the crappies cooked via the air fryer?
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris




Thanks Chris.
No---Didn't do them in the Air Fryer. They take up too much room.

Bear


----------



## crazzycajun (Feb 14, 2018)

That explains the good looking fish


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 14, 2018)

tallbm said:


> Mmmmmm one of my favorite fish to eat :D
> Looks good!




Mine Too, Tall !!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 14, 2018)

If anyone is planning on geting the air fryer get the larger one.

Great meal there Bear.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 14, 2018)

troutman said:


> Haven't eaten crappie in years since moving away from the Midwest.  Used to love fishing for them though, pound for pound they are one of the most fightingest fish out there !!!  Looks like they made a great lunch !



Thank You TM !!
Yup---I always loved the way they fight---Got those big fins for power!!

Bear




hank2000 said:


> Looks good Bear.  This reminds me we have on of those air friers wonder why we are not using it more. May have to fix that



Thanks Hank!!

Bear


----------



## jp61 (Feb 14, 2018)

crazzycajun said:


> I have walleye in the freezer that way for a couple years no problem.



Thanks for the reply. 
I'll just have to thaw one of the bags see what they look like and maybe fry a few. They've been in there for probably 3 maybe even 4 years.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 15, 2018)

c farmer said:


> Looks great Bear.
> I got a air frier for Christmas.  I will be hitting you up for some help.   So far I love it



Thanks Adam!!
I love it. I gotta try other things, but everything I used it on worked Great, except the breaded chicken, but that was because it's too small to put more than a few pieces in---They can't overlap each other.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




hardcookin said:


> Looks like an awesome meal Bear!
> Point worthy!



Thank You HC !!
And for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 15, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Great job Bear!
> Crappies are all over the place down here & for a fish fry, you just can't beat them.
> Fantastic looking meal!
> Al




Thank You Al !!
I think you got a lot more of all Warm Water Fishes down there than we have!!
I'd be having a lot more Fish Fries if I was living down there!!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 15, 2018)

jp61 said:


> Nice plate Bear!
> 
> I have some frozen perch in plastic bags filled with water.
> Any idea how long they can remain that way and still taste like fish?




Thank You Joe!
That's supposed to be a Great way to freeze-store fish.
My parents used to do that before Vac Sealing was popular.
I would guess years, without air getting to them, like frozen in a block of ice.
My Mother used to put fish in half gallon waxed Milk cartons, fill with water & freeze.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 15, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> If anyone is planning on geting the air fryer get the larger one.
> 
> Great meal there Bear.
> 
> Warren




Thank You Warren!!
Yup---Gotta get the big one, but they have to make sure they got enough power in that circuit for the big one.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 16, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Looks Great, Bear!
> 
> Ya know, I was admirin your first helpin on the second day and could not help noticing that one of them looked like a Bear Paw, or print! :)
> 
> ...




Thank You Sonny!!
They do look a little like Bear Paws.:D
I got the same problem with fish---She won't eat it & complains about the smell.:rolleyes:
However she always loved to catch them!!:D
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------

